# GKA Operating Console



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

A forlorn hope but one never knows. I was re-reading a few of my GKA-related emails recently and there was one regarding the GKA operating consoles. I know that the vast majority were unceremoniously dumped in skips outside the station when it was closed and dismantled in 2000, including one which we kept from the 'old station'. However, I understand that at least three still exist - One is used by an ex-R/O for his amateur radio console in Wales, one is at the Hack Green Nuclear Bunker Museum in Nantwich, and the other was (or indeed still is) somewhere gathering rust or dust in Cornwall somewhere. There were plans to retrieve it and display it at the library in the town of Portishead but that never happened.

As this year is the 100th anniversary of the UK's long-range maritime radio service it would be great if this one could be located and restored. 

Any ideas?

Larry +


----------



## southwested (Sep 11, 2010)

Would be nice to locate a Marconi Spector unit also if any still exist
Ed


----------



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

Larry - David ‘Duke’ Barlow G3PLE apparently has an ex-GKL consol. He’s QRV from near Helston in Cornwall, would this be the consol you are referring to ? :-

https://www.qrz.com/db/G3PLE
(click on the picture to enlarge…)

David is one of the ‘founders’ of the Maritime Radio Day hf event coming up in April , picture of him here also:-

http://www.mrd.seefunker.eu/mrd_history.php

The ex-R/O in Wales you mention is probably Bruce Morris who has a room in his house kitted out as a ship's Radio Room. As a matter of interest I had one of the old GLV consols. It looked very small when it was installed at GLV as the operating room was pretty large but when I got it back home and installed in one of the back bedrooms which I used as a shack it was huge! The wife was not amused and I eventually gave it away....

73’s
johnvvc


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

I can confirm that David Barlow does have an ex GKA console but it is not gathering dust it has been modified, slightly I think, and he uses it to house his equipment. David was a founder member of the Radio Officers Association Amateur Radio Society ( ROARS) which has weekly skeds although David very rarely comes on. I am in regular contact with Bruce Morris and can check with him if you wish.


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Thanks chaps - I know Bruce Morris has an ex-console and the one at Hack Green is certainly ex-GKA (via storage at Rugby). The one at G3PLE might be the one which was 'mislaid' in Cornwall though. I must admit I was after one when GKA was dismantled but they were skipped and removed with indecent haste after disconnection.

Mind you I wouldn't have room in my shed for one. 

There was also a 1950s console at the station which we used for demo and historical purposes along with a matching typewriter and transmitter control unit, but that disappeared mysteriously too....

If only we knew at the time.....

Larry +


----------

